# Does stabbing yourself in the fingertips help develop calluses?



## Uncle Remus (Sep 28, 2009)

Obviously not with a sharp implement originally created to cleave heads, but maybe fingernails?

Been wondering this for a few days now...

Reason: I'm bored at work and this could make me feel like I am doing something semi-productive


----------



## Arminius (Sep 28, 2009)

My bandmate told me that his former guitar teacher suggested burning his fingertips with a lighter


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 28, 2009)

I find playing guitar is a much more fun way to develop callouses. I'd only revert to stabbing myself as a last resort . If you really want to develop calluses and don't have your guitar around, i think calluses are generated by more of a rubbing motion than a stabbing motion


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Sep 28, 2009)

Get one of those little shred necks for work!!! Boss probably wouldn't like that though...


----------



## dexmix (Sep 28, 2009)

slight burning with a lighter, is better then pins! LOL


----------



## TimSE (Sep 28, 2009)

play guitar and it well develop over a few weeks
anyother way is silly and painfully


----------



## Maestro (Sep 28, 2009)

If you are bored and want to develop your fingers at work, try one of those grip master things. It will help you with strength and finger independence. Stabbing yourself seems a little extreme


----------



## Mikey6119x (Oct 8, 2009)

call me crazy but thicker strings and lots of practice..? haha


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 8, 2009)

The grip masters kinda help build the callus as well. They make them a little abrasive to facilitate that. If you've been playing a while, it's not gonna help with that. They're great for strength and dexterity though.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you think you need to go out of your way to get more calloused fingertips? They'll get as calloused as they need to be, depending on how you play.


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 8, 2009)

Why don't you just play guitar alot? That seems like the most obvious answer.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Oct 8, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> Why don't you just play guitar alot? That seems like the most obvious answer.


 
It was more of a scientific enquiry... 

I was just wondering if the stabbing was the same effectively as rubbing your finger across a steel string

no need to state the bleedin' obvious


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Oct 29, 2009)

One tip: If you drain the dragon and wash your hands, make sure they're dry before you play otherwise the chunks of flesh will start to fly as soon as you touch the guitar... Same if your hands are sweaty ... Dry hands = Flesh strong ... Damp hands = ravaged to the bone.

Random, I know, but... True!


----------



## JunkMan (Oct 29, 2009)

before playing guitar, put a lil water on your finger tips, itll rust up your strings faster but will wear away the skin quicker to so you develop callauses quicker.

:EDIT: i read the guy aboves post and while this is true, it does deleop the calluses quicker, but as he said flesh will fly and itll be sore.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 29, 2009)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> One tip: If you drain the dragon and wash your hands, make sure they're dry before you play otherwise the chunks of flesh will start to fly as soon as you touch the guitar... Same if your hands are sweaty ... Dry hands = Flesh strong ... Damp hands = ravaged to the bone.
> 
> Random, I know, but... True!



Dude, your last five posts have been about tearing your fingers up from playing.


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Oct 29, 2009)

Haha this probably would work.

I had a friend who would put his fingertips into pencil sharpeners to get them toughened up all around!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 29, 2009)

JesseTheMachine said:


> Haha this probably would work.
> 
> I had a friend who would put his fingertips into pencil sharpeners to get them toughened up all around!



Yes, those blades/sharpened rolling bits will toughen up those calluses on your FINGERNAILS!


----------



## Fred (Oct 29, 2009)

This thread amazes me...


----------



## Fzau (Nov 12, 2009)

Calluses only help to a certain extent.. I still manage to make my fingers bleed sometimes (yeah, try playing crazy harmonic minor runs with loads of slides for 5 hours) 

EDIT: I read somewhere that dipping your fingers in alcohol helps, though I'm not completely sure


----------



## cycloptopus (Nov 12, 2009)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> One tip: If you drain the dragon and wash your hands, make sure they're dry before you play otherwise the chunks of flesh will start to fly as soon as you touch the guitar... Same if your hands are sweaty ... Dry hands = Flesh strong ... Damp hands = ravaged to the bone.
> 
> Random, I know, but... True!


What if I drain the dragon and don't wash my hands?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't really understand the need for callouses unless you're a big acoustic player. I've been playing for 8 years now, and I barely have any callouses, but I don't feel the need for them either  I used to use 12's or 13's and tune standard, then went to 11-70 for my 7 string, and I'm down to thinner strings now, but I never developed thick callouses.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 12, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't really understand the need for callouses unless you're a big acoustic player. I've been playing for 8 years now, and I barely have any callouses, but I don't feel the need for them either  I used to use 12's or 13's and tune standard, then went to 11-70 for my 7 string, and I'm down to thinner strings now, but I never developed thick callouses.



Oh, they're there. They don't look nasty, but I'm betting if you compared the tips of your fingers on your left hand to the tips of your fingers on your right hand, you'd notice that the skin on your fretting hand feels somewhat tougher. Either that, or you buy the most buttery strings available on the market.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 12, 2009)

9 1/2 years of playing guitar helped me with that


----------



## defchime (Nov 12, 2009)

I remember an interview with zack wylde where he said he used to run his fingers on a miracle blade...though im not sure if he meant miracle blade because im pretty sure those are made so if you touch them the cut doesnt appear for like 3 days lol. 

Who ever said you get calluses according to your playing is correct. 

and, How do you make your fingers bleed playing guitar? I seriously want to know.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Nov 12, 2009)

*Hey man, I know I'm stating the obvious, but use MORE pressure.
Also:
Thicker strings+more pressure+lots of legato+crazy amounts of chords = fingers of steel.

When you practice legato pick ABSOLUTELY NOTHING, including ascending hammer-ons. That's what I do and it really toughens them up. This really works your index too, which is your primary attack (most of the time) so should be your fastest finger.

Press hard when you strum chords. Strumming like crazy also hardens your fingertips faster. Try to find chords that use all your fingers and chords with weird fingerings. Hope you find this useful. 

Take care and take it easy. 
*


----------



## Fionn (Nov 13, 2009)

someone told me that it helps if you piss on your hand, now i've never verified that so...

also try dipping the tips of your fingers in super glue apparently that helps too!!!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 13, 2009)

No, it's stupid. Next question



Fionn said:


> someone told me that it helps if you piss on your hand, now i've never verified that so...
> 
> also try dipping the tips of your fingers in super glue apparently that helps too!!!



That helps prevent callouses. The glue, not the piss


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 13, 2009)

Fionn said:


> someone told me that it helps if you piss on your hand, now i've never verified that so...





(Skip to 1:30)


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 13, 2009)

play bass finger style lefty.

or play a twelve string acoustic


----------



## DavyH (Nov 13, 2009)

Shut up and play yer guitar.


----------

